

Ask HN: Python resources? - shire

I would like advice from HN on the best Python resources . I want to become a Python master so please refer me to the best IDE for Python and also some great tutorials or screencasts to learn the language. Python is very beautiful language and I want to learn it the right way I want to use it to build full blown sophisticated web applications with it so some good frameworks would be nice also, thanks. Also I seem to notice this community loves Python a lot just curious why Python more than X language.
======
jdc
I've found "The Hitchhiker’s Guide to Python" quite helpful:
[http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest](http://docs.python-
guide.org/en/latest)

And if you're a Windows user wanting to use Python modules that are partly
implemented in C, I recommend downloading them in binary form:
[http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs](http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs)

------
jfdi
Cool. I'd suggest you start here:
[http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/](http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/)

~~~
shire
I hear a lot of good things about Zed Shaw. I'll check that out now.

------
sk2code
Learn to Program: The Fundamentals - Coursera's Python class is starting Aug
19th.
[https://www.coursera.org/#course/programming1](https://www.coursera.org/#course/programming1)

------
mjhea0
check out [http://www.realpython.com](http://www.realpython.com) (disclaimer:
I am the creator)

~~~
shire
This looks fun I will check it out.

